# Dimensions on standard box car



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

I am making some simple foam block models of box cars to do a talk on scale to my railroad club. I want to use the standard 40' box car for the demonstration. I know that 40' became standard in the mid 20th century and there were not any narrow gauge cars that were this large. However, just to make a startling impression and show the difference in scale size I want to do a typical 40' box car in the following scales: 1/32 1/29 1/24 1/22.5 1/20.3 1/16 and 1/13.5. These models are only going to be simple blocks of foam with no details such as couplers or trucks. What I need is the height, width and length of a standard 40' boxcar so I can show the correct proportions of the foam blocks which would represent what the cars size would look like for these scales. 

Thanks

Big John


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

Found the answer on a web site. Inside dimensions for Pullman box cars made in the 50's 40' 6" long, 10' 6" high and 9' 2" wide. The outside dimensions were 44' long, 14' high and 10' 8" wide. This was the largest quantity of standard 40' cars built for that time frame. 

Big John


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

There were not very many 40' boxcars in narrow gauge (1:20) ...30' was more the norm.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Label them, line them up, take photos and post them here. Please!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The D&RGW had a 40 foot reefer. In 1:20.3 it is:

Length 24"
width 4"

height 5" (without trucks)

height 6" (with trucks)












This is a Phils Narrow Gauge Kit.


They did not have any box cars of this length.



Chuck N


----------



## Plant man (Nov 28, 2008)

Do you have to be a first class member in order to post pictures? If not how do you post them. 
Scott


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

There were not very many 40' boxcars in narrow gauge (1:20) ...30' was more the norm.



Bruce,
Just to clarify although most modelers in 1:20.3 happen to model narrow gauge
*........BUT........*

*1:20.3 is a scale* where 15 mm equal 1 foot......
*1:20.3 is a scale - F *represents 4'-8 1/2" STANDARD GAUGE, uses track 70.64mm wide....
*1:20.3 is a scale - Fn3* represents 3 foot NARROW GAUGE, uses track 45mm wide......


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

........BUT........


What was that about a scale, Dean? Could you be a little clearer?


----------

